# lost paddle on Pineview Falls



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

hey all, 
just in case you find a black bladed paddle below Pineview Falls, my buddy lost when he got pinned on the last rock of the falls. It could very well be pinned under the very large rock that gets all the current from pineview river left. I don't have his cell number, but contact me on the forum or by email if you happen to find it! it also has his phone and name on it, but I won't out him here :twisted:  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

thanks!!!


----------

